
Basie flu guidelines because it's bad this year - jostmey
http://newsroom.ucla.edu/stories/flu-vaccine-prevention-advice-from-physicians
======
tomohawk
Some notes on measles vaccine. If you were vaccinated in the 60s, you likely
are not protected.

[https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=549794...](https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5497945)

You may want to get a single dose vaccine as an adult anyway:

[https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/adult-mmr-vaccine-
guidelines](https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/adult-mmr-vaccine-guidelines)

~~~
DrScump
Please don't point people to Webmd; it's a horrible adware and privacy suck --
33 trackers on the first page alone, and there are 3 pages.

Use noncommercial sources instead, e.g.

[https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/adult-mmr-vaccine-
guidelines#...](https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/adult-mmr-vaccine-guidelines#1)

~~~
DrScump
Ha! Not sure how I screwed that up. Intended sources _instead_ of WebMD were:

[https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/hcp/imz/adult.html](https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/hcp/imz/adult.html)

[https://www.vaccines.gov/who_and_when/adults/index.html](https://www.vaccines.gov/who_and_when/adults/index.html)

